# Cooking Tilapia



## Hungrycook (Nov 9, 2006)

I am planning a dinner party and would like to serve tilapia in a pecan crust.  I  don't want to spend much time in the kitchen while my guests are visiting.  Can I cook the tilapia ahead of time and keep it warm in the oven until dinner is served?  Or can I cook it ahead of time and refirgerate it and reheat it before serving the meal?


----------



## cjs (Nov 9, 2006)

Holding the fish with the pecan crust will not stay 'crusty' if you hold it any length of time. An alternative maybe - prep your fish with the crust and chill till dinner time, then roast it in a fairly hot (~375 F.) oven at the last minute. (if you put your fish on a b. sheet on an open rack, both sides will get crusty) This will free you up from having to stand over the stove.

For the best results, I'd cook them as close to serving as possible.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 9, 2006)

Tilapia is not an item you will be happy with if you cook it ahead of time. Fish, in fact, is just about ALL "a la minute" food. You can, however, prep it ahead and have it ready on a sheet pan to go into the oven just before service. 

Have the oven heated to the correct temp ahead of time, and when you come into the kitchen to fix the plates, slide that pan right into the oven. I have never known tilapia to take more than 10 to 12 minutes to cook, even nut-crusted.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 9, 2006)

Definitely agree with ChefJune - fish is definitely NOT something one wants to hold once cooked (unless you enjoy eating dry styrofoam - lol).  Do all your prep ahead of time & cook it at the last minute.  Tilapia - being a relatively thin fish filet - will cook unbelievably quickly.  In fact, I'd make sure everything else was ready &/or on the table before even popping them into your hot preheated oven.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 9, 2006)

What everyone else has said--it won't hold at all. But you don't say if you are going to saute (my choice) or bake.
You could have it all prepped and refrigerated. Then saute and put on the warmed plates.


----------

